# 2x2x2 Algorithms



## Jude (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, there is no all-inclusive 2x2x2 algorithm thread on this forum, so I thought I'd make one. This is both to help me (I learnt Ortega a couple of weeks ago and average about 7 seconds at the moment) and to help other people, who may want to pick up 2x2x2 or just learn a new method/better algorithms.

Because I have limited (no) knowledge of more advanced methods, any algorithms for methods like Guimond anyone could submit would be very useful. Also, if anyone has any algorithms that are better than mine for whatever method, those would be useful too, as I wish to improve some of my cases.

*OLLs*





(Thanks to whoever made this picture, and Google!)

1a) Y R U2 R' U' R U' R'
b) Y2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L

2a) Y' R U R' U R U2 R'

3a) Y' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
b) Y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

4a) R2 U2 R U2 R2
4b) Y R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
4c) R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
4d) F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

5a) Y R U R' U' Y' R' U' R
b) Y2 L' U' L U R U' R' F

6a) Y' F R U R' U' F'

7a) Y R' F R B' R' F' R B - (with use of slight cube rotations and the pinky/ring fingers, this algorithm can get surprisingly fast)
b) Y F R' F' R U R U' R'

*PLLs*
2 Adjacent corners (Front right and back right) need swapping:
a) R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
b) R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
c) Y2 X R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R X' U
d) Y' L' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R L U'

2 Diagonal corners need swapping
a) F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
b) R' U R' U' Y X L' U R' U' L R U' R' U R U
c) R U' R F2 R' U R' U2 R U' R F2 R' U R'

*PBLs*
2 Adjacent corners on both layers need swapping (Top-Back-Right with Top-Back-Left and Bottom-Back-Right with Bottom-Back-Left):
a) R2 U R2 U D R2 U R2

2 Diagonal corners on both layers need swapping:
a)R2 F2 R2 or X R2 U2 R2

2 Adjacent corners on one layer (Top-Back-Right with Top-Back-Left) and 2 Diagonal corners on bottom layer:
a) R U' R F2 R' U R'

All the ones listed as a) are the ones I use. If anyone thinks there are better ones I can replace them with, please post your alternatives!
Thanks, Chukk


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2008)

I think the speedsolving wiki is a better place for this.


----------



## William Chen (Sep 23, 2008)

For OLL case 4 I find
R2 U2 R U2 R2
much quicker, at least in movecount


----------



## Jude (Sep 23, 2008)

tim said:


> I think the speedsolving wiki is a better place for this.



Yeah, but the problem is I actually wanted active feedback. I reckon some of my algorithms could be faster, and wanted to hear what other people used. After a while I'm sure the optimal algs for each case will show, at which point I'd have no problem transfering this thread onto the Wiki.

As for R2 U2 R U2 R2, that algorithim is definately faster than the one I used, thanks!


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 24, 2008)

Wiki!, there are already pages for "Ortega" (2x2x2 OLL).

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/CxLL_Algorithms

At bottom of the page there is the navigator and at the left side of it there are grey cases having the names U, T, L, S, -S, Pi, and H, at the pages there is a section for 2x2x2 OLL algs where you can add your algs (not all pages for CxLL are up yet but all the grey ones are ready for use, so use them =)

You can still have this tread, I can put a links section at the CxLL frontpage and link back to here =)


----------



## csshih (Sep 26, 2008)

hey, what does "Y" mean?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 26, 2008)

It's basically turning the top layer, but taking all other layers with it, so its a cube rotation while holding the top layer


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 26, 2008)

For the first PBL: 

y2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 26, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> For the first PBL:
> 
> y2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2



I found:
R2 U' R2 U2' F2 U' R2

It is a modification of Erik's alg. It's the fastest one for me, but I do not like this case. J perm is still my fastest case.

http://cube.misto.cz/
These are the best algs.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > For the first PBL:
> ...



The alg i posted was from Erik's site =]
J perms are cool though (my fave PLL)


----------



## TMOY (Sep 26, 2008)

I use L2 U' L2 U' D' L2 U' L2 (the symmetrized version of the original alg) or alternatively L2 U' L2 U'2 y L2 U' L2. Yes, it's almost the same thing on 2^3 but it may make a difference on bigger cubes (I do corners first)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 26, 2008)

It's all about doing that case from all four angles.


----------



## ooveehoo (Sep 26, 2008)

I found out y2 [R U'] [x L2 U] [x R2 U' R'] for case 3. This is just superfast. Correct me if I got the rotations wrong (I think x = U-face becomes F-face).


----------



## brunson (Sep 26, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> Correct me if I got the rotations wrong (I think x = U-face becomes F-face).


That would be x'


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 26, 2008)

brunson said:


> ooveehoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I got the rotations wrong (I think x = U-face becomes F-face).
> ...



Yep, it turns like R so x = U-->B-->D-->F-->U and x' = U-->F-->D-->B-->U

BTW: I do that alg R U R' L' U' L R U R' ... (R U Ra' U' Ra U R')


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a weird way to do OLL case 3, and also does a little bit of PBL kinda. Make sure that 2 corners that need to be switched on the bottom layer are at DLF and DRF, and do: y2 R U R' L' U' L R U R'


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 27, 2008)

I have now made room for the Ortega OLL's ans the PBL's at the following pages:

OLL:

U case
T case
L case
S case
-S case
Pi case
H case

PBL:
D case
R case

PBL's are the same as the EG cases with only permutation.


----------



## cubernoober98 (Nov 19, 2010)

thx, that helps a lot(no sarcasm intended)


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 30, 2013)

This is 2-look, not 4-look because one look for OLL, another for PLL.


----------



## houngpong (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh, whoops 
Well... 4LLL 3x3x3 algorithms blended into 2-Look 2x2x2


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't get it. Why would you waste your time typing this out? If someone already knew the algs for 3x3x3, they'd obviously know how to do them for 2x2x2, since they're _the same algs_ according to your method.

Honestly, just look at the Ortega OLL algs, they're already way better than what you do here (and without your "I learned cubing yesterday (from Dan Brown)" notation). The normal "Car" alg is 9 moves faster and the normal "Headlights" alg is also 9 moves faster. It takes literally a couple of minutes to learn those two. It should be obvious that you can do PLL with normal 3x3x3 algs. And your "Ab" PLL alg is not Ab at all, it's an opposite swap.


----------



## houngpong (Apr 30, 2013)

You seem to be an expert on cube notations.
Please do tell me the correct way to typing out cube notations.
Also, can an admin delete this thread? I don't want anymore people criticizing at me.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2013)

This isn't the best possible page, but: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Notation

You can also see how people write algs on the wiki itself, such as on the PLL page. A typical alg might look something like R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2.


----------

